# Tv sankey no enciede



## norlin (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola.necesito  que alguien me ayude con un tv sankey.cuando se conecta a ca enciende el led de espera.mido corriente en b+ del flayback.y me da 60 vol.cuando le doy al power  los voltajes se van a cero vol de fuente secundaria.me calienta mucho el ptc.lo desconecte y no pasa nada.sera el str w6553a,que esta dañado?ya revise las piezas que están al rededor de el str todo parece bien.gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 19, 2012)

no escribas tu pregunta en el primer lugar que te aparezca,
hazlo en la sección que corresponde  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/


----------



## ikepaz (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola norli,
Que tension tenes en el filtro de entrada que esta despues del puente de diodos que alimenta al str?
En el secundario de la fuente si desconectas el colector del transistor de salida horizontal,que tensiones tenes,una puede ser 115volt,otra 12volt o 24 depende el circuito.
Revisa que los electroliticos del secundario que alimentan la linea horizontal no esten mal.


----------



## dayo (Jul 19, 2012)

revisa el regulador de tension de la fuente


----------



## norlin (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola en el filtro principal tengo 140 vol.vcc .la ca estaba a 105vol ca.en el choper secundario que filtra al fly es 60vc.el que filtra el jungla y eeprom.es de 4.9vol.estas pruebas las ise sin desconectar el tsh.cuando doy power no ay voltaje en secundario del choper.se calienta el ptc el str no se como se prueba.si esta con fugas.porque en corto no esta ya lo medi con el multimetro un abrazo gracias.



Hola en el filtro principal tengo 140 vol.vcc .la ca estaba a 105vol ca.en el choper secundario que filtra al fly es 60vc.el que filtra el jungla y eeprom.es de 4.9vol.estas pruebas las ise sin desconectar el tsh.cuando doy power no ay voltaje en secundario del choper.se calienta el ptc.un abrazo gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno si subes el esquema de la fuente puede orientarnos algo mas. Puedo decirte el STR dudo que este dañado, y si fuera asi nunca encenderia la fuente.
Muchos Tvs, poseen sistema de ahorro de energia en ST-by, es por ello la tension reducida a 60v. la cual  toma un valor mas alto en modo operativo, segun el mod. de tv. O en tu caso existe un problema en la fuente manifestando ese sintoma.


----------



## norlin (Jul 20, 2012)

Gracias amigo.lo que me dices es que si estuviera mal el str no encendiera el led en modo de espera?ni tuviera los 60 vol en el flay.bueno trate de revisar diodos resistencias y todo lo que se puede con un multimetro en la fuente principal.y parece que todo esta bien.no se los capacitores poliester.crees que este mal los poliester?bueno me gustaria saber como trabaja los str.es decir trabaja parecido a un mosfet?aparte de la vcc.necesita una señal en la compuerta o bace.para que pueda conmutar al choper nesecito saber mas sobre estos str.que circuito lo controla?bueno sobre el esquema no se como hacerlo o sea no se sobre eso. Gracias.


----------



## cites (Jul 21, 2012)

hola norlin  saca el transistor de salida horizontal  y medi que +b tenes  si mide bien descarta la fuente 
en el +b genearlmente deves tener 110v hasta 140  dependdiendo  de que tipo de fuente tengas si eso esta como corresponde  tenes que ver si tebes exitacion horizontal  para que el flay osile  y si no tenes salida horizontal ve el jungla   pone  que jungla tenes y el tr de salida horizontal  medilo si es con damper o no  comenta


----------



## norlin (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola.bueno  el tsh.lo medi pero sin sacarlo   del circuito. No creo que este en mal estado.yo creo que la falla debe de estar en la fuente principal.por eso necesito  que me digan como funciona el str que commuta el chopper.porque cuando le doy power se bajan las tenciones secundarias,alimentacion para el microjungla. Horizontal. Exetera.


----------



## cites (Jul 21, 2012)

desime el mumero completo del str y el modelo de tv para saber de que fuente ablamos


----------



## norlin (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola.el str es un:w6553a. Es un sankey modelo:ct-21n3a.gracias amigo por interesarte a resolver mi problema.debo
 decirles que no tengo mucha experiencia ya que lo que yo e aprendido solo a puro internet pero e reparado unos cuantos gracias.


----------



## Colombotronico (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola Norlin, te cuento que estos Televisores Sankey molestan mucho por esta falla, que trata de arrancar pero se cuelga, revisa el filtro de +B que alimenta al flyback es como de 100uf-160v que casi siempre pierde capacidad queda como en la mitad de su valor, esta falla la he corregido en los que llevan el 3S0680RF.


----------



## norlin (Ago 1, 2012)

Gracias a todos los que han colaborado en este problema. tratare de revisar ese filtro del flayback haber que pasa. aunque el tv no lo tengo pero tratare de explicarle al dueño que estoy resiviendo ayuda. Es que es muy desconfiado. Bueno revisa re ese detaye para luego les comenta re que paso., asta la próxima.


----------

